
Validation library JavaScript - Cyrax
Hey guys, this is my first post here on HN, just wanted to share this little library I build myself to validate users input the easiest way possible. So i&#x27;d like to know what you guys find about this one.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nightw0lff&#x2F;validator-handler
======
johnhenry
Just a few things:

\- Make sure to fill out the url filed when submitting.

\- Also, I would set the link to the github page,
[https://github.com/nightw0lff/validator-
handler](https://github.com/nightw0lff/validator-handler), rather than the npm
page.

\- Mortal Kombat is awesome!

~~~
Cyrax
thx bro, edited.

